# jamón crudo e fileto



## valeban

Oi pessoal tenho dois dúvidas.... ao menos porenquanto hhahahaha
o que em espanhol é o jamón crudo vocês falam de "prosciuto" ou de "presunto cru" e a outra é o molho fileto lhe chamam assim ou molho à pomarola?...
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

CAso o jamón crudo seja isto, dizemos bacon ou toucinho.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Valeban.
Não sou nenhuma chef, mas para _jamón crudo_, eu diria _presunto cru_ (ou só _presunto_ mesmo) e a salsa fileto, molho de tomate. 
Vamos ver o que dizem os outros colegas.
O


----------



## valeban

Obrigada mas não é isso. O que você me mostrou é para a gente "pacenta" que é o bacon.
Você tem o presunto que é o com que se fazeo os mistos quentes..
mas o que a gente chama de "jamon crudo" é um presunto que tem menor quantidade de grasa...é mais salgadinho...de cor mais oscuro....


----------



## Vanda

Olie, me tira uma dúvida. Isto é um jamón crudo? A figura diz que é e parece toucinho.  Se não, é presunto cru mesmo. Deixei-me levar para figura.


----------



## valeban

atachei uma imagen do que eu falo...eu não conhecia que a gente podía por imagens hahaha é mais facil de esse jeito.
Obrigada pela paciencia.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Olie, me tira uma dúvida. Isto é um jamón crudo? A figura diz que é e parece toucinho. Se não, é presunto cru mesmo. Deixei-me levar para figura.


Oi, Vanda!
Isto está com pinta de _jamón curtido_ (conhecido aqui na Espanha tb como _jamón serrano,_ que aliás é uma perdição de gostoso.) Não está cozido, mas está curtido. Se a Veldana quer o _jamón_ que usamos para o misto quente, então é _presunto_ mesmo. Acho que nem especificamos se é cru ou não, dizemos simplesmente _presunto_, certo?
O


----------



## olivinha

valeban said:


> atachei uma imagen do que eu falo...eu não conhecia que a gente podía por imagens hahaha é mais facil de esse jeito.
> Obrigada pela paciencia.


Bem, depois de ver a foto, não parece com o presunto que se usa no Brasil para o _misto quente _(o do misto quente é rosinha claro, aqui na Espanha tb conhecido como jamón cocido). O da foto parece presunto curtido, e não sei se há algum termo no Brasil para este tipo de presunto.
O

EDIT:
Depois de ler seu post 4:


> Você tem o presunto que é o com que se fazeo os mistos quentes..
> mas o que a gente chama de "jamon crudo" é um presunto que tem menor quantidade de grasa...é mais *salgadinho*...de cor mais *oscuro*....


acho que no Brasil seria presunto curtido mesmo.
O


----------



## Vanda

Olie, então deve ser o presunto defumado.


----------



## valeban

gostei de presunto curtido. Porque o defumado é outra coisa


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Oi, Vanda!
> Isto está com pinta de _jamón curtido_ (conhecido aqui na Espanha tb como _jamón serrano,_ que aliás é uma perdição de gostoso.) Não está cozido, mas está curtido. Se a Veldana quer o _jamón_ que usamos para o misto quente, então é _presunto_ mesmo. Acho que nem especificamos se é cru ou não, dizemos simplesmente _presunto_, certo?
> O


Oi,
Em Portugal também temos óptimos *presuntos*. Aqui, a palavra presunto é o mesmo que o _jámon serrano _da Espanha, e é sempre fumado (defumado, no Brasil), isto é, curado ao fumo. Para o tal _jamón_ dos mistos quentes (tostas mistas em Portugal) temos uma palavra muito nossa - *fiambre*.

Podem conferir aqui: fiambre
e aqui: presunto


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> Oi, Vanda!
> Isto está com pinta de _jamón curtido_ (conhecido aqui na Espanha...//...


Olivinha, com licença. Talvez você queria escrever em espanhol "_jamón *curado*_". "Curtido" é distinto.
No caso eu esteja errado, peço desculpas. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> Olivinha, com licença. Talvez você queria escrever em espanhol "_jamón *curado*_". "Curtido" é distinto.
> No caso eu esteja errado, peço desculpas.
> Bem-haja!


 
Esto es, Tomba, jamón curado (¡qué rico!). Também podemos dizer _curado_ em português, mas acho que é mais comum dizer _curtido_. Só que não tenho certeza se curado em português é necessariamente cru. Curtido acho que sim. 
O


----------

